# Windows Vista Umtausch möglich?



## tommi13 (9. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht, ob das hier hingehört, aber gut.
Ich habe mir einen neuen Rechner gekauft mit Windows Vista 64 Bit Premium.
Mein Problem ist, das ich die Version installiert habe, aber einige Spiele nicht mehr funktionierten.
Jetzt hab ich auf dem neuen Rechner wieder XP installiert und wollte Vista auf meinem alten Rechner installieren. Geht aber nicht, weil das eine 64 Bit Version ist.

Jetzt hab ich beim Händler gefragt, ob ich die Version gegen eine 32 Bit Version umtauschen kann. Da sagte er mir das das bei Betriebssystemen nicht geht. Ist das denn so richtig, oder gilt da nicht auch das ganz normale Rückgaberecht?

Danke schonmal im Voraus
tommi


----------



## Malaxo (9. März 2007)

Ich weiss nicht wie das in Deutschland ist.

Ich denke aber nicht. Aber wenn der Handler keine Geschäftsbedingung hat wo das drauf steht kannst du trotzdem mal ein "A*loch" spielen und darauf beharren. Bis er dir genau zeigt das bei ihnen das nicht möglich ist. Evt. hast du Glück jedoch geb ich wenig Chance.

Stell dir mal vor, du kaufst ein Spiel machst dir eine Sicherheitskopie und schreibst den Key raus. Jetzt gehst du in den Laden zurück und willst es Umtauschen gegen ein gleichwertiges Spiel, mit der Behauptung deine Freundin hat dir so eben das gleiche Spiel gekauft. Beim Umtausch bekommst du ein anderes Spiel im gleichen Wert. Gehst nach Hause und entweder wiederholst du das ganze oder du hast schon 2 Spiele aber nur ein Spiel bezahlt. 
You Know?


----------



## Mark (9. März 2007)

Hi!

Vorweg: kenne mich überhaupt nicht aus.
Aber, wenn es ein Umtauschrecht bei "mangelhafter Ware" gibt, es sich bei einem Betriebssystem, daß die gewünschten Anforderungen nicht erfüllt um eben eine solche "mangehafte Ware" handelt, dann hat der Verkäufer umzutauschen...

@Malaxo: ...das könnte eine inhaltliche Begründung sein, aber mit Sicherheit keine "gesetzliche". Eine "Raubkopie" ist ein neuer "Tatbestand" ... das ist Verboten, Punkt.
Aber darum hat sich nicht der Verkäufer zu kümmern. Sonste heißt es noch demnächst: "Nein,diesen Toaster können sich nicht mehr umtauschen, auch wenn er kaputt ist, sie könnten sich ja die Technik und das Design bereits nachgebaut haben" 

Für mich wäre also die Frage, ob das Produkt "Mängel" aufweist, die Dir der Verkäufer sozusagen vorenthalten hat... und wenn er z.B. gesagt hat, es läuft auf dem und dem Rechner und tut es später nicht -> Mängel 

...aber was weiß ich schon vom Paragraphensumpf 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## tommi13 (9. März 2007)

Ja hast du schon recht, will haltnur sicher gehen... notfalls kann ich das ja noch bei ebay verkaufen...

Hab das hier in deren online agbs gefunden:

Das Rückgaberecht besteht nicht bei Lieferung von Waren, die nach Kundenspezifaktion angefertigt worden sind, *sowie für gelieferte Software, die vom Verbraucher entsiegelt wurde.*

Werd ich also wenig Chancen haben


----------



## Nico Graichen (9. März 2007)

Das zuletzt von die geschreibene, sagt es schon. Software, die Entsiegelt wurde, darf nicht mehr umgetauscht werden. Das gilt nciht nur für QS sondern für jegliche andere Software und Spiele auch. Macht das ein Händler, so liegt dies in seinem eigenen Ermessen. Es muss es jedoch nicht.

Zu dem liegt hier auch kein Mangel vor. Du hast ein 64Bit OS gekauft und erhalten. Das die Spiele unter Vista 64 laufen wurde dir nirgends bestätigt, oder?


----------



## Malaxo (9. März 2007)

Genau mit diesem Satz schützt sich der Händler ab. 

Meine angaben beinhalten richtiger weise ein anderes Verbot, jedoch ist es so gewährleistet das, wenn man eine Software kauft der Key DIR gehört und nicht schon kopiert wurde.


BTW: zum Toaster, da könntest du sogar den Ganzen Toaster auseinander nehmen in alle Schrauben und der Händler müsste ihn trotzdem zurück nehmen. Umtausch recht hast du immer! Jedoch die Garantie des Herstellers verfällt! Doch auch vor dem schützen sich viele Händler mit AGB's

Greez and good luck


----------



## Mark (9. März 2007)

Hi!





> BTW: zum Toaster, da könntest du sogar den Ganzen Toaster auseinander nehmen in alle Schrauben und der Händler müsste ihn trotzdem zurück nehmen. Umtausch recht hast du immer! Jedoch die Garantie des Herstellers verfällt! Doch auch vor dem schützen sich viele Händler mit AGB's


..."V Die Verbrauchershow" oder "Stern TV"? ...hab's auch gesehen 

@Umtausch: das größte Problem dürfte sein, daß, wenn sich ein Umtausch wegen Mängel durchsetzen würde, so einige Windows-Packungen zurückgehen würden 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## Navy (9. März 2007)

> BTW: zum Toaster, da könntest du sogar den Ganzen Toaster auseinander nehmen in 
> alle Schrauben und der Händler müsste ihn trotzdem zurück nehmen. Umtausch recht 
> hast du immer! Jedoch die Garantie des Herstellers verfällt! Doch auch vor dem schützen 
> sich viele Händler mit AGB's

Wo hast Du das denn her? 
1. Es gibt in dem Sinne kein Umtauschrecht, es gibt das Recht vom Kauf zurückzutreten, wenn es (erhebliche) Mängel gibt. Ein Umtauschrecht würde bedeuten, daß die Ware noch mindestens einmal vom Händler zurückgehalten werden müßte.

2. Wenn Du Ware nachweißlich unsachgemäß verwendest hast, dann verlierst Du jegliche Gewährleistungsansprüche (Gewährleistung != Garantie). Das Aufschrauben eines Toasters gehört wohl eindeutig dazu.

In diesem Fall gehört das OS wohl mit zu einem Bundle, daß funktionsfähig ausgeliefert worden ist. Es ist im technischen Sinne kein Mangel, daß nicht alle Anwendungen unter diesem OS laufen, denn die Anwendungen selber unterstützen des OS nicht (was in den Produktbeschreibungen auch eindeutig stehen dürfte - es wird dort wahrscheinlich Vista nicht gelistet).

Da wirst Du keine Chance haben, sofern Dein Händler nicht kulant ist. Versuchen würde ich es, eine rechtliche Chance gebe ich Dir nicht.

Wenn ich mich hier irgendwo wirklich irren sollte, bitte Rückmeldung - IANAL.


----------



## Mark (9. März 2007)

Hi!





> 2. Wenn Du Ware nachweißlich unsachgemäß verwendest hast, dann verlierst Du jegliche Gewährleistungsansprüche. Das Aufschrauben eines Toasters gehört wohl eindeutig dazu.


...und genau das stimmt eben so nicht. Wenn Du einen Toaster kaufst, der "kaputt" ist und versuchst ihn selbst zu reparieren, kannst Du ihn sogar im zerlegten Zustand umtauschen ... so zumindest im Fernsehen geschehen (man sollte einfach bei jedem Umtausch ein Kamerateam mitnehmen, dann klappt's sicher  )...

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## Malaxo (9. März 2007)

@Navy 



> Wo hast Du das denn her?



Das dachte ich auch Jedoch kam letzte Woche genau so ein Beispiel in SternTV ein Rechtsanwalt aus Deutschland hat dies geprüft und noch witzige andere Dinge. Sogar eine Homepage war angegeben mit so Alltag fragen. Ok es war eine Handkreissäge und kein Toaster. Aber die mussten es zurück nehmen. Ganz auseinander geschraubt und nicht mehr zusammen gebaut in Einzelteile haben die das Gerät zurückgenommen! Such auf der SternTV mal nach dieser Sendung hehe Da es nur in Deutschland so ist und nicht in der Schweiz hab ich die Homepage aber nie besucht nur die Sendung geschaut.

Unter anderem auch Schwarzfahren OHNE eine Anzeige zu bekommen, jedoch die Busse zahlen muss jeder. :suspekt:  Schwarfahren wird in Deutschland als "erschleichen einer Dienstleistung" deklariert (irgend so was) Jedoch wenn man ein T-shirt an hat ICH BIN SCHWARZFAHRER ist es kein "erschleichen" mehr und man kann vor dem Gericht nicht bestrafft werden Zahlt aber die Busse von 40€ - In Deutschland - trotzdem. *So wurde das jedenfalls in der Sendung gezeigt.* Ich übernehme KEINE Haftung für das :suspekt: 

Doch der Software umtasch kannst du wohl vergessen @ tommi13


----------



## Norbert Eder (9. März 2007)

Also, du bekommst mit dem Rechner eine OEM-Version mit (normalerweise vorinstalliert). Diese darf nur auf dem Rechner, mit dem sie ausgeliefert wurde verwendet werden. Deine Anwendung (also das Aufspielen auf ein anderes System) ist daher nicht gestattet. Ebensowenig, wie das Aufspielen einer OEM XP Version oder gar Raubkopie auf den neuen Rechner. 

Hast du Vista allerdings extra gekauft, dann hast du dich vermutlich für die billigere OEM bzw. Systembuilder Version entschieden. Diese gibt es entweder als 32Bit oder als 64Bit. In der "Vollversion" wären beide Versionen enthalten gewesen. Hier ist es so, dass du die Software bereits gebraucht hast und somit nicht mehr zurückgegeben bzw. umgetauscht werden kann.

So gesehen ist der Händler im Recht.


----------



## Navy (9. März 2007)

> Also, du bekommst mit dem Rechner eine OEM-Version mit (normalerweise vorinstalliert). 
> Diese darf nur auf dem Rechner, mit dem sie ausgeliefert wurde verwendet werden. Deine 
> Anwendung (also das Aufspielen auf ein anderes System) ist daher nicht gestattet. 
> Ebensowenig, wie das Aufspielen einer OEM XP Version oder gar Raubkopie auf den 
> neuen Rechner. 

Nein. Das ist eindeutig falsch. Auch wenn MS es gerne so haben würde. OEM Versionen darf ich auch auf anderen Rechnern installieren, sofern jeweils nur eine aktive Installation vorliegt.

Vergleiche hierzu die Urteile I ZR 244/97 und in weiteren Maßen auch I ZR 3/00 vom BGH.

BTW: Es gibt keine "Raubkopien". Wenn ich mir was illegal kopiere wende ich weder körperliche Gewalt an, noch nehme ich dem Hersteller irgendetwas weg, denn wei das Wort schon sagt, ist es eine Kopie.


----------



## Malaxo (9. März 2007)

@Norbert Eder 
Navy, hat recht. In den USA ist das jedoch der Fall. Aber dort ist es noch extremer. Wenn man ein Microsoft Produkt kauft, gehört es immer noch Microsoft. Man bezahlt dort eigentlich nur für die Legale Nutzung des Produkts. Jedoch besitzt man das Produkt das man gekauft hat NICHT.

Egal zu viel Unnötiges gequatsche  hehe

Die Software kann dem Händler nicht zurück gebracht werden, da dieser sich mit einem Satz in der AGB geschützt hat.


----------



## tommi13 (9. März 2007)

okay, dann hätte ich jetzt noch eine frage...
Ich habe diese Version gekauft:
http://www.serhend-shop.de/shop/pro....html/XTCsid/dc338d3a483e9d820e8ac9ff8d27223b

Kann ich mit dem Product-Key auch eine 32 BIT Version betreiben (egal wo ich diese her bekomme)?


----------



## Malaxo (9. März 2007)

So viel ich mitbekommen habe NEIN

Windows Vista hat zwar viele Versionen aber auf jeder CD ist immer ALLES drauf von Home bis Pro. Der Key ist entscheidet was alles freigeschaltet wird. Jedoch ist 64bit und x86 ein unterschied. Daher glaub ich nicht das es geht. Testen könntest du es, herunterladen einer Version und mit deinem Key versuchen. Brauchst ja keine illegale Version herunter zu laden.

btw: Downloaden ist in der Schweiz legal in Deutschland don't know Jedoch hast du ja einen Original Key zum ausprobieren


----------



## Norbert Eder (9. März 2007)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> >
> Nein. Das ist eindeutig falsch. Auch wenn MS es gerne so haben würde. OEM Versionen darf ich auch auf anderen Rechnern installieren, sofern jeweils nur eine aktive Installation vorliegt.
> 
> Vergleiche hierzu die Urteile I ZR 244/97 und in weiteren Maßen auch I ZR 3/00 vom BGH.
> ...


Alles klar. Wusste nicht, dass es in Deutschland dazu schon entsprechende Urteile gibt.

@Raubkopien: Definitionssache. Ich gehe jetzt aber nicht näher darauf ein ;-)


----------



## Nico Graichen (9. März 2007)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> BTW: Es gibt keine "Raubkopien". Wenn ich mir was illegal kopiere wende ich weder körperliche Gewalt an, noch nehme ich dem Hersteller irgendetwas weg, denn wei das Wort schon sagt, ist es eine Kopie.


Du nimmst dem Hersteller zwar nichts weg, aber du gibst ihm auch nichts dafür. Somit eignest du dir die Nutzungsrechte an, ohne sie auf legalem Wege erworben zu haben == Raub.


----------



## Gumbo (9. März 2007)

Bitte keinen Mist verzapfen: Raub ist nach § 249 StGB die Wegnahme einer fremden beweglichen Sache mittels Gewalt gegen eine Person oder unter Androhung einer gegenwärtigen Gefahr für Leib und Leben mit der Absicht, die Sache sich oder einem Dritten rechtswidrig zuzueignen.
Das Anfertigen einer illegalen Kopie ist jedoch nur eine Verletzung des Urheberrechtsgesetzes.

Was den Umtausch betrifft, gibt es kein Umtauschrecht. Es gibt jedoch ein Recht auf Reklamation bei mangelhafter Ware oder Dienstleistung. Ist diese gerechtfertigt, hat der Verkäufer allerdings mehrere Möglichkeiten, den Mangel zu beseitigen: entweder durch Umtausch (fehlerhafte gegen fehlerlose Ware), Reparatur, Wandlung (Geld zurück) oder Minderung (Minderung des Preises). Eine Reklamation ist allerdings nur innerhalb der zwei Jahre Gewährleistung möglich. Ein Nichtgefallen der Ware ist jedoch kein Reklamationsgrund.


----------



## Andreas Späth (9. März 2007)

Du kannst zwar in der Tat ein Softwareprodukt wegen Mängeln umtauschen.
Allerdings gibt es dabei einige Dinge zu beachten.

Der Hersteller hat über einen bestimmten Zeitraum (ich weis nichtmehr wielange.. aber mehr als 6 Monate waren es schon) mit 3 Updates die möglichkeit diese Fehler zu beheben. Darüber gab es bereits ein paar vereinzelte Urteile.

Aber dein Problem ist.
Das Problem liegt hier nichtmal bei Windows.
Wenn eine Software nicht läuft auf dem System, ist es Normalerweise die "Schuld" des Herstellers der Software, nicht des Betriebssystems.
Microsoft hat nie behauptet dass alles was unter XP läuft auch auf Vista laufen wird.


----------



## Gumbo (9. März 2007)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Wenn eine Software nicht läuft auf dem System, ist es Normalerweise die "Schuld" des Herstellers der Software, nicht des Betriebssystems.


Normalerweise gibt jede Softwareverpackung Auskunft über die Mindestvoraussetzungen des Systems. Erfüllt das Testsystem diese Mindestvoraussetzungen und die Software funktioniert trotzdem nicht, ist es klar ein Mangel, da die versprochenen Leistungen nicht erfüllt werden. Erfüllt das Testsystem diese Mindestvoraussetzungen nicht, aber du denkst dir, dass es schon funktionieren wird, es das aber nicht tut, ist das kein Mangel der Software sondern eine Fehlentscheidung deinerseits. Diese Informationen werden ja nicht ohne Grund auf der Ware und nicht in der Ware angebracht.


----------

